# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Đặc sản Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa 1

## ngocha

*Chả cá tươi Nha Trang*

Chả cá NHa Trang nổi tiếng ngon vì làm từ cá tươi. Miếng chả cá chiên vàng, thơm phức khiến khách ăn rồi vẫn thèm


Nguồn : Nha Trang - Du lich Nha Trang - Khach san nha Trang
 
Khi làm chả, người ta thường dùng cá mối, cá thu, cá thởn, cá rựa, cá  nhồng, cá chuồn, cá cờ... nhưng ngon nhất là chả cá nhồng hương, giờ rất  hiếm.
Chả cá thường hấp hay chiên (chiên thơm hơn nhưng hấp lại ngọt). Dù  chiên hay hấp, chả luôn có đặc trưng là dai, mềm và ngọt vị cá, càng đậm  đà hơn nếu chấm một chút nước mắm ớt tỏi đặc. Làm chả cá đơn giản, chỉ  nhọc công ở khâu giã cá. Cá tươi nạo lấy thịt cùng hành, tỏi, tiêu, gia  vị bỏ vào cối quết thật nhuyễn, càng nhuyễn càng dai. Nếu là chả cá hấp  thì có thể cho thêm mỡ khổ xắt hột lựu, ít nấm mèo thái nhuyễn, hấp đến  khi gần chín, đập thêm một quả trứng cho bề mặt có màu vàng. Chả cá có  khi không bắt thành dề mà vo viên tròn hay dài rồi chiên.


Nguồn : Nha Trang - Du lich Nha Trang - Khach san tai Nha Trang

 Chả cá Nha Trang là nguyên liệu chính của món bánh canh, bún cá hay mì Quảng. Cá sau khi đã lóc thịt, lấy đầu, xương nấu nước lèo cho ngọt.

Nha Trang còn thêm một  món bán kèm chả cá nữa là bánh mì. Bánh mì Nha Trang đặc và giòn chứ  không xốp xộp như ở Sài Gòn. Ổ bánh nóng mới ra lò giòn rụm, cùng với vị  thơm, ngọt và cay của chả cá ăn thật đã.

Yến Sào Khánh Hòa*
*
Yến sào là nguồn tài nguyên quí hiếm, là loại thực phẩm cao cấp có nhiều  chất bổ dưỡng đặc biệt,có lợi cho sức khỏe. Yến sào có nhiều chức năng,  hiện nay phụ nử sử dụng yến thay cho mĩ phẩm, vì nó có tác dụng chống  lão hóa. Đặc biệt với phụ nữ sau khi sinh xong dùng rất tốt, ngoài ra nó  phục hồi chức năng nhanh, đối với bệnh nhân vừa mổ xẻ cấp cứu. Nó còn  chửa bệnh kinh niên như hen cực tốt, cái này là phải chọn ổ có lông từ  8-10 năm và rang trong nồi đất cho đến khi nào thành than, hòa với rượu,  khi người lên cơn hen uống vào thì hết nhanh chóng và dứt điểm.


 Nguồn : Nha Trang - Du lịch Nha Trang - Khach san tai Nha Trang
 Nói đến Yến sào thì bây giờ trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại yến  như Trung Quốc, Indenoxia, Thái Lan. Nhưng chất lượng của yến sào Khánh  Hòa luôn được mọi nguời tín dùng vì chất lượng tốt hơn, nó mang tính  thiên nhiên và độ đạm cao. Vì vậy người mua yến cũng nên hiểu và biết  chọn cho mình đúng hàng không thì tiền mất mà mua vớ hàng dỏm.


Nguồn : Nha Trang - Du lịch Nha Trang - Khach san tai Nha Trang

Bạn muốn đi du lịch Nha Trang tự túc thì bạn có thể vào trang web : dulichmuasam.com để biết thêm nhiều vế khách sạn tại Nha Trang. Bạn vào đây sẽ có nhân viên tư vấn và báo giá khách sạn tại Nha Trang cho bạn dễ lựa chọn . Vào đây bạn sẽ thấy rất nhiều khách sạn tại Nha Trang từ 2 sao đến 5 sao cho bạn lựa chọn được Khách sạn tại Nha Trang vừa ý của mình nhất . 
Bạn có thể liên lạc với Hà : 0906 368 948 - 39 14 14 14 ext : 213 

Theo khach san tai Nha Trang

----------

